# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Coffee Sonate - Ngắm ánh trăng qua ô cửa phố - cafe Hà Nội

## thietht

Nằm đối diện với bờ hồ Hoàn Kiếm nên quán có View khá đẹp. Sonate bắt đầu từ tầng 2, mặt tiền quán nhỏ nhỏ- xinh xinh có thể  làm bạn chưa chú ý nhiều, nhưng bên trong lại là một không gian với Style riêng đang chờ bạn khám phá, ngắm nghía và thưởng thức. Quán có 3 tầng, bắt đầu từ tầng 2, mỗi tầng đều mang một phong cách riêng. 






Sonate... nơi mang đến cho bạn những cảm giác thoái mái khi chuyện trò với bạn bè. Ở Sonate bạn có thể hòa mình vào không khí tấp nập của Phố cổ, qua lớp kính trong suốt bạn tha hồ ngắm người qua lại tấp nập hoặc chơi các trò như: Domino, cờ vua, cờ caro hay cá ngựa…; lướt web, thư giãn bên khung kính trong suốt ngắm dòng người qua lại tấp nập, đắm mình trong những bản nhạc yêu thích, nhâm nhi ly cafe hay thưởng thức đồ uống hoặc món ăn nhanh hoàn toàn mới lạ và mình đảm bảo những món fastfood này sẽ khiến bạn “nghiền” ngay khi nhìn thấy đó. 






Với những cái tên khá mới lạ và cũng cực teen như: Tempura, há cảo chiên (hấp), hoàn thánh chiên, bắp xào hành… đây là những món ăn rất hot của giới teen Sài Thành đấy bạn à! 


Một bất ngờ thú vị nữa các bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những món bánh ngọt được chế biến hoàn toàn theo kiểu Nam Bộ nhưng lại mang phong cách khá hiện đại như: bánh Phú Sĩ, bánh Flan, đông sương hay đông sương café béo ngậy cùng nước cốt dừa thơm lừng mùi lá cơm nếp. 


Khi tới đây bạn sẽ được thưởng thức món đông sương trái dừa đươc chế biến theo kiểu Nam Trung Bộ (đảm bảo nó sẽ hoàn toàn khác so với những trái dừa mà các bạn đã thưởng thức). Vì phục vụ chủ yếu là giới tuổi teen nên quán cũng có giá khá bình dân từ 15k - 35k . Xin nhắc lại quán có 3 tầng: tầng 2,3,4 ( tầng 1 bán đồ Lưu niệm), tới ủng hộ quán nha các bạn. Trong tuần khai trương đầu tiên Sonate sẽ giảm giá 10% cho tất cả các hóa đơn. 

Đỉa chỉ cho bạn: 

*Quán Coffee Sonate - Tầng 2 - 36 Cầu Gỗ, Hà Nội* 

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Coffee Sonate*




Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

kết mấy bình hoa với cái rèm cửa

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán liên hệ em. Tks!

----------

